# 1960's Cott Cola



## bombboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Batman Cola that is.......came out in 1966 (?)

 Anyone have one? I am looking for any info I can get.

 Thanks, Mark


----------



## epackage (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you mean this one BB? 

 A discussion about it can be found in this post..

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-196454/mpage-1/key-batman/tm.htm#196454


----------



## The Uncola (Jan 26, 2012)

That's very cool!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)

"It's Cott to be good"

 "Q: I found some Batman Cola bottles in the basement of a friend's house. The labels say "Cott Quality Batman Sparkling Cola." When were these made? 

 A: Batman first appeared in Detective Comics in 1939. Batman appears on a wide range of collectibles, including cereal boxes, clocks, cookie jars, lunch boxes, mugs, Pez dispensers, rings, toothbrushes, toys, tumblers, wristwatches and yo-yos. Cott Batman Cola was introduced in 1966 by Cott Beverage Corp. The company was founded by Solomon and Harry Cott in Port Chester, N.Y., in 1923. Cott Cola is currently being made by Cott Corp. of Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. Cott Batman Cola was sold in bottles and cans. They are rarely found today." From Mrs. Kovel.




From.


----------



## bombboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Holy Cow Jim, that's the one, thanks. And Surface, I saw those cans on some Bat Blog, very cool as well, both are gonna be hard to locate. 

 Now to pry one from someone's collection.

 Thanks for the info.

 Mark


----------



## bottlingco (Jan 26, 2012)

This company also had a diet ACL with a picture of a lady on the side of the label.  Should anyone have one they would part with, please let me know.  Thanks.  ~bottlingco


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 13, 2012)

I'D JUST LIKE A PIC OF THE BOTTLES....WELL AN ACL WOULD BE NICE..


----------

